# Pet Recipes



## tjturner (Sep 19, 2016)

I am wanting to make my own pet products for my dog ie. dog soap and pet deodorant spray but I am not sure what I need I have search on google with no luck.  I make melt and pour soap and have a recipe for pet soap just looking for other pet product recipes

Tanja


----------



## artemis (Sep 19, 2016)

I am not an expert, and I haven't been able to have a dog in about 20 years, but a quick google search of "is soap safe for dogs skin" led me to vet sites that say pH of soap is too high for a dog's skin.  Other products might be OK, though, if you are careful about EOs that are dangerous for dogs?


----------



## Arimara (Sep 19, 2016)

I personally feel a ways about people using a soap for pets. It that pet soap was a type of syndet soap, I'd be less apprehensive about it as long as it's used for dogs. If you have cats around, I'd totally suggest against it, especially if you wer considering using EOs. Cats have skin that are more sensitive than dogs and many dog-safe EOs are deadly to cats as well.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm of the same thought, PH too high for dog skin. 

My furbaby already has drier skin, I wouldn't think of using my soap on her no matter how gentle it may be for human skin. That's my personal thoughts. 

I use gentle dog shampoo as she likes to roll on disgusting things and requires bathing more than I would like. She's chased a skunk twice already this year too and lost.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 19, 2016)

Vets sometimes suggest human anti dandruff shampoo for dogs. Vets advise against soap for dogs. There are a few websites out there that sell it and a lot that tell you how to make it. A few start with human liquid shampoo and add things.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have to say I'm very pleased with Rustic Escentuals Pet Spritz Base. My old dog usually stinks (even after baths) so I got some to try it... I've used other stuff from the pet store and it only lasted a day and isn't cheap. I sprayed her lightly with the Rustic stuff  after mixing .25 oz per pound in of one of my FO's and wow! Even my housemate asked me what I did to the dog because she doesn't stink! It lasted about 5 days, which is when she gets another bath anyway.


----------

